# Letterina a Babbo Natale



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2006)

Siamo già a dicembre, che bello!
La scriviamo qui la letterina a Babbo Natale?
Scriviamo qui e la redazione si farà carico di trasmettere al Polo Nord................
Che volete per Natale?


----------



## tatitati (4 Dicembre 2006)

facile:voglio lui!!!!


----------



## Old babau (4 Dicembre 2006)

IO vorrei gia' essere al 7 gennaio 2007

ODIO IL NATALE !!!! e l'ipocrisia della gente !


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Dicembre 2006)

tatina ha detto:


> facile:voglio lui!!!!


 

ah ah ah 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tatina e che ci fai dopo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mailea, io ci devo penzare per bene.te lo dico dopo.


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2006)

*Hum....*

Fatemici pensare un po', è la parte più bella............   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## tatitati (4 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah ah ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indovina... hihihihii


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2006)

*uhè tatina*

non provocarmi Babbo Natale!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2006)

*...devo pensarci ancora un po'*

sinceramente ..non so ancora cosa chiedere


----------



## tatitati (7 Dicembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> non provocarmi Babbo Natale!


ehm.. ci provo a fare la brava bambina ma non mi riesce e lo sai    

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .. bacio


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2006)

*A Babbo Natale*

Caro Babbo Natale,
ho cercato di essere abbastanza buona per poterti chiedere qualche regalino.
Vorrei:

Un'età anagrafica che coincida con quella che sento di avere e non con i dati del comune!

Un'età biologica che mi permetta di dire che sarò in buona salute a lungo, magari con un impatto gradevole e una benedetta lucidità!

Un'età psicologica che soddisfi la percezione che vorrei avere di me stessa e che mi preservi da scivolate in decenni precedenti o prossimi, vorrei vivere e sentire in parallelo proprio la stagione presente!

Un'età emotiva che mi preservi l'autonomia dei sentimenti lasciandomi l'entusiasmo della fanciullezza!

Un'età mobile, quella più difficile, quella che si adatta alle persone con cui mi confronto e che mi permette di entrare in sintonia con il loro pensiero e la loro sensibilità e mi agevoli nel comprendere chi ha pensieri diametralmente opposti.

Lo sò che è una bella impresa quella che ti chiedo ma in fondo ti faccio una richiesta all'anno, e se non riesci ad accontentarmi, mi dici che cosa fai negli altri 11 mesi a parte far costruire giocattoli agli gnomi???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ringrazio e se quando verrai starò dormendo, ti lascio sul tavolino vicino all'albero un bel bicchiere di vin brulé e dei mazzetti di erba e muschio per le renne.

Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Dicembre 2006)

*scusa Bruja*

Credo tu abbia sbagliato indirizzo, la letterina che hai indirizzazio non deve andare al Polo Nord (ultima residenza riconosciuta di Babbo Natale), ma inviata direttamente a Betlemme c/o la Sacra Famiglia, interno magiatoia e con copia conoscenza al PADRETERNO perchè solo lui è autorizzato a compiere dei Miracoli


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Dicembre 2006)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia sbagliato indirizzo, la letterina che hai indirizzazio non deve andare al Polo Nord (ultima residenza riconosciuta di Babbo Natale), ma inviata direttamente a Betlemme c/o la Sacra Famiglia, interno magiatoia e con copia conoscenza al PADRETERNO perchè solo lui è autorizzato a compiere dei Miracoli


 
e dddai! e non fare il Befano 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Schhhh... non rompiamo le magie di Natale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Tutto si puo' compiere, dipende dallo sguardo di osserva e dalle orecchie di chi ascolta.

ce lo hai insegnato Tu dall'altra parte.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Dicembre 2006)

*OK OK..........*

Visto che mi sembra troppo retorico riprendere un desiderio espresso in un film "voglio la pace in terra per tutti gli uomini di buona volontà", scriverò qui la mia letterina onesta e sincera.

Caspita, mi rendo conto che sono così poco abituato a pensare a cosa desidero, che non riesco neanche ad immaginarlo..........

Leggendo però gli altri, vedo che sono anche in buona compagnia.

Alla fine penso che la cosa più desiderabile sia un po' di tranquillità. 
Cos'è la tranquillità??
E' quella cosa tanto noiosa, tanto oppressiva e nauseabonda che quando ce l'hai impazzisci perchè ti senti di essere morto. Eppure, quando conduci una vita sempre di corsa, sempre all'inseguimento dei risultati, con i minuti contati, gli impegni che si accumulano a tal punto che saltano solo perchè scadono i termini, quando arriva a Natale e ti accorgi che anche ieri era Natale, ma è già passato un anno, allora cominci a desiderare un pò di sana tranquillità.

Non tanta, quel giusto per poter riapprezzare quelle cose che ti fanno assaporare il significato della vita.


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2006)

*tò il lanci*

ma quanto tempo lanci che non ti leggo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




chissà se ti ricordi di me?

dunque che voglio io per natale?
tanto buon sesso.. perchè? perchè non lo fo da tanto.. perchè fa bene, molto bene, specialmente se è fatto bene.. 
la tranquilllità non so che sia, oramai mi sono rasseganta a vivere nel caos.con due filgi ipercinetici e iperattivi la tranquillità è un vero lusso.
invecchiare non mi spaventa anche perchè non ho quarant'anni ma neppure li dimostro.. 
ecco sì vorrei un regalo, un regalo grosso:un uomo, l'uomo che amo e che ama me. l'uomo che sento sia quello giusto, l'uomo che aspetto da tutta la vita con i suoi difetti e manie e con tutto ciò che ne consegue.. e non solo perchè mi fa ribollire il sangue quando lo vedo o sento la sua voce ma perchè con lui sto proprio bene... 
speriamo che babbo natale anche quest'anno non si scordi di me...
tatina


----------



## Old auberose (11 Dicembre 2006)

Io desidero solo che prosegua tutto così, pazienza se non migliorerà, ma almeno che non peggiori.  VA BENE COSI'


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Dicembre 2006)

*come dire....*

....a volte ritornano......


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2006)

*lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> ....a volte ritornano......


Vedi troppi film dell'orrore...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

si, tutte le mattine in bagno


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2006)

*???????*



lancillotto ha detto:


> si, tutte le mattine in bagno


 
Ussignur............   Hai un bagno di quelli tipo "vade retro .......??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mi sa che più che letterine qui serve chiamare il prete per far benedire il forum....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Dicembre 2006)

*ma che hai capito.......*

Non serve benedire il bagno, il problema è quell'immagine terribile che vedo quando mi rado. Per colpa sua spesso evito di farmi la barba altrimenti rimango sconvolto tutto il giorno


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

Signor babbo Natale, mi rivolgo a Te perchè Mailea mi ha dato il tuo indirizzo e non quello di Gesu' Bambino al quale un tempo mi rivolgevo per i pentolini ( certo che poteva evitare di ascoltarmi allora...)

premetto che te la devi prendere con lancilotto se la mia richiesta" è troppa" nei contenuti, colpa sua se mi ha ispirato.

(Lancillotto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )

Vorrei, anzi, lo pretendo quest'anno, considerando che nulla ho chiesto in questi ultimi  uno specchio attraverso il quale non mi possa raccontare piu' bugie.

uno specchio bello terso, trasparente, che sappia essere anche impietoso se è necessario...che eviti di raccontarti balle edulcorando tutti i miei pensieri.

uno specchio dal quale possa uscire in automatico una bella secchiata d'acqua ogni qual volta si avvicini un pensiero bugiardo di miciolidia. 

Uno specchio sincero. uno specchio che possa vedere quello che miciolidia spesso non riesce a mettere a fuoco in sè stessa.


capace di avvertirmi quando inconsapevolmente sbaglio trucco e mi nascondo.


Uno specchio che mi voglia bene davvero.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Dicembre 2006)

*azz....*

Una donna che desidera qualcosa per dire la verità...... 

Dai Babbo Natale, impegnati, so che è un impresa, ma se ci riesci in quest'impresa, giuro che mi metto a disposizione dell'umanità perchè questo dono sia diffuso.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2006)

Fico!!!! Allora....

Caro Babbo,
l'anno passato ti avevo chiesto di ridarmi indietro quello che ti eri preso la volta prima.

E l'hai fatto.
Io t'ho restituito tutto a pasqua con gli interessi.
Così siamo pari.

Mò per quest'anno facciamo che mi porti tutta roba nuova?
Ti prometto che ne avrò cura. Guarda, vedrai che sarai contento.
Niente tarocchi però, eh Babbo?
Tutta roba di qualità, che se anche tu cominci a rifornirti in cina, siamo rovinati.

Ci sarebbe quella faccenda là in sospeso, se ci dessi una spintarella ti prometto che pulisco la canna fumaria il prossimo week end.

Stammi bene Babbo e un saluto alle renne.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Dicembre 2006)

*A proposito di renne*

Una cara amica oggi mi ha girato una barzelletta.


Babbo Natale è disperato perchè deve iniziare il suo viaggio, ma ci sono le renne indisposte e tutte a gambe all'aria.
Chiama urgentemente il veterinario che accorre, entra nella stalle, le visita tutte, e dopo dieci minuti esce e le renne sono tutte guarite.
Babbo Natale, felicitandosi chiede al veterinario cosa avessero.
Il veterinario risponde: "Niente di particolare, è bastata a tutte una pastiglia di 
VOLTA-REN"


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Una donna che desidera qualcosa per dire la verità......
> 
> Dai Babbo Natale, impegnati, so che è un impresa, ma se ci riesci in quest'impresa, giuro che mi metto a disposizione dell'umanità perchè questo dono sia diffuso.


 
lanci, Tu sei sempre certo di non raccontarti balle?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Una cara amica oggi mi ha girato una barzelletta.
> 
> 
> Babbo Natale è disperato perchè deve iniziare il suo viaggio, ma ci sono le renne indisposte e tutte a gambe all'aria.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> lanci, Tu sei sempre certo di non raccontarti balle?


Questo è un colpo basso............. dici che esista un uomo che ammetta in modo autocritico che si racconta balle???  
E' anche vero che la speranza è l'ultima a morire.........  speriamo di non morire prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja, occhio che babbo Natale è un uomo, e va a finire che ce le fa mangiare le nostre letterine...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fico!!!! Allora....
> 
> Caro Babbo,
> l'anno passato ti avevo chiesto di ridarmi indietro quello che ti eri preso la volta prima.
> ...


 





    Lupa, ti ho visto sai con quella faccia da monella mentre scrivevi sta letterina


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è un colpo basso............. dici che esista un uomo che ammetta in modo autocritico che si racconta balle???
> E' anche vero che la speranza è l'ultima a morire......... speriamo di non morire prima
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbeh, è Natale...prenditi questo come regalo Bruja!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

Avevo capito che a babbo Natale Trottolino volesse regalare Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ora mi uccide.


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Avevo capito che a babbo Natale Trottolino volesse regalare Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi.???........ se qualcuno vuole ucciderti si deve mettere in fila...........dietro di me!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi.???........ se qualcuno vuole ucciderti si deve mettere in fila...........dietro di me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, due con un colpo solo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il regalo era il feddyconfesso, ma a stop punto... ritiro tutto!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

Mi sto perdendo, in quanti mi vogliono eliminare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2006)

*Micio.*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi sto perdendo, in quanti mi vogliono eliminare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti io posso aspettare, abbiamo da sistemare un reo confesso!!!  Tu che arma preferisci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Dicembre 2006)

lo schiaffiamo direttamente nel girone dei lussuriosi, cosi non ci sporchiamo nemmeno le zampe.

o c'è troppo traffico?


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo schiaffiamo direttamente nel girone dei lussuriosi, cosi non ci sporchiamo nemmeno le zampe.
> 
> o c'è troppo traffico?


Stai scherzando, in quel girone "lui" lo dirige il traffico.............. che razza di pena sarebbe!!! 
Non potremmo valutare quel girone che tratta di quel tal materiale organico? Intendiamoci non per la pena completa, non siamo sadiche, solo per gli "intervalli" .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque decidi tu.... non mi piace infierire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*confesso*

ogni tanto ho detto qualche bugia, giusto perchè difficilmente riuscirei a giustificare il naso e le gambe che mi ritrovo, però solo a mia moglie!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ogni tanto ho detto qualche bugia, giusto perchè difficilmente riuscirei a giustificare il naso e le gambe che mi ritrovo, però solo a mia moglie!!!!


ma non quelle, Lanciiii...oh oh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a quelle ci pensa la  Tua faccia sporca di marmellata..

ma a che pensi?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*

ok, mi vuoi proprio nudo allora, a tuo rischio e pericolo........


Ebbene anche a me lo specchio ogni tanto mente, o meglio, lui non mente, ma io lo interpreto...........

Non riesco mai a capire perchè dopo 12 anni di arti-marziali, pur avendo ottenuto ottimi risultati dal punto di vista fisico, non riesco mai a vedere gli addominali che immagino........

Credo che cambierò lo specchio, Babbo Natale puoi provvedere tu???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2006)

*..oppure..*



lancillotto ha detto:


> ok, mi vuoi proprio nudo allora, a tuo rischio e pericolo........
> 
> 
> Ebbene anche a me lo specchio ogni tanto mente, o meglio, lui non mente, ma io lo interpreto...........
> ...


...chiedere di essere trasformato in una tartaruga ninja 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















P.S. Scusa ..ma te la sei cercata...
Però se funziona a me andrebbe di "essere" (come dicono i bimbi) April... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chiedo scusa a chi non conosce i personaggi ...deliziosi


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Persa/Ritrovata*

Figurati se me la prendo, come avrai modo di notare amo l'autoironia, spero solo che quando sarò io a fare qualche battuta sia presa da tutti come un gioco e non come un aggressione verbale.......


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Figurati se me la prendo, come avrai modo di notare amo l'autoironia, spero solo che quando sarò io a fare qualche battuta sia presa da tutti come un gioco e non come un aggressione verbale.......


 
Avviso: le battute ironiche e deliziosamente sarcastiche di Lancillotto sono sempre mirate.......... procuratevi l'elmetto !!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

E no, così non vale.........

Guarda che chiamo Putin e ti faccio avvelenare col il Polonio, non puoi fare la spia così spudoramente firmando pure il POST


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Spia?*



lancillotto ha detto:


> E no, così non vale.........
> 
> Guarda che chiamo Putin e ti faccio avvelenare col il Polonio, non puoi fare la spia così spudoramente firmando pure il POST


 
Ma io non faccio delazione, denuncio un fatto assodato!!!  Il Polonio .... tsè, mi fa un baffo, fino a quando non me lo hanno bruciato avevo un avatar "radioattivo", una gallina col posteriore al plutonio......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Figurati se me la prendo, come avrai modo di notare amo l'autoironia, spero solo che quando sarò io a fare qualche battuta sia presa da tutti come un gioco e non come un aggressione verbale.......


 
io giocavo davvero.lo stiamo facendo tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma io non faccio delazione, denuncio un fatto assodato!!! Il Polonio .... tsè, mi fa un baffo, fino a quando non me lo hanno bruciato avevo un avatar "radioattivo", una gallina col posteriore al plutonio.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te lo volevo rubare quel'avatar,   quella pennuta vezzosa radioattiva era trooooooppo carina.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Avviso: le battute ironiche e deliziosamente sarcastiche di Lancillotto sono sempre mirate.......... procuratevi l'elmetto !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ricevuto capo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Tranquilla Miciolidia*

Come si dice in questi casi: "dillo alla moglie perchè lo sappia alla suocera".

Per il momento non ho ancora trovato una suocera nel forum, ma (sempre per riprendere una frase .... ehmmmm..... stereotipata si può dire???) prevenire è meglio che curare.

Finora ho mostrato il mio lato serio ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ), magari qualcuno poteva non riconoscermi nel lato giocoso ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Come si dice in questi casi: "dillo alla moglie perchè lo sappia alla suocera".
> Per il momento non ho ancora trovato una suocera nel forum, ma (sempre per riprendere una frase .... ehmmmm..... stereotipata si può dire???) prevenire è meglio che curare.
> Finora ho mostrato il mio lato serio (
> 
> ...


Un millantatore tanto garbato non mi pare di averlo conosciuto fino ad oggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come si dice in questi casi: "dillo alla moglie perchè lo sappia alla suocera".
> 
> Per il momento non ho ancora trovato una suocera nel forum, ma (sempre per riprendere una frase .... ehmmmm..... stereotipata si può dire???) prevenire è meglio che curare.
> 
> ...


hai anche un lato giocoso?


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> hai anche un lato giocoso?


Ahahahahahahah.......... adesso non me la perdo davvero la risposta di Lancy!!!
Tatina mi sa che hai messo un etto di plastico nel suo ego.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aspetta che mi faccio un aperitivo e aspetto fiduciosa.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

Io "sono un millantatore" e tu "non sei una delatrice"........

Ecco, ora riconosco il tuo stile, hanno tutti dei difetti evidenti, tu sola non hai difetti.

Distruggi gli altri e costruisci la tua immagine.......


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

Stavo già rispondendo a tatina, ma tu...... uhmmmmm...... mi sto autocensurando


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*ecco.......*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Stavo già rispondendo a tatina, ma tu...... uhmmmmm...... mi sto autocensurando


.....bravo, l'autocensura è una forma altissima di autocritica.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come ha detto L'Arcangelo in Constantine: "hai scelto un cammino più alto........... c'è speranza per te"  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja

p.s. Io sono piena di difetti, semplicemente non ne meno vanto ammettendoli o riconoscendoli pubblicamente a chi non interessa la mia privacy, perchè sò che spesso in molte elencazioni delle proprie imperfezioni c'è un sottofondo di superbia..... un'idea non diventa migliore o peggiore se chi la comunica è imperfetto. 
Sia chiaro che sto giocando e che mi permetto di ironizzare con tutti in chiave scherzosa, non sia mai che si possa pensare che in un luogo tanto amichevole ci sia la minima intenzione di essere scorretta.  Ho un'ironia abbastanza feroce, ma potremmo mai pensare ad un'ironia perbenista?
Lancy grazie per avermi dato modo di chiarire questo concetto, che potrebbe apparire scontato, ma non guasta mai essere chiari e trasparenti circa le proprie intenzioni.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*tatina*

tatina carissima qualcuno che mi conosce potrebbe considermi un bambino troppo cresciuto per quanto io sono giocoso, sono conoscendomi bene arrivano a capire che sono un uomo "andato a male", cioè ho scoperchiato il tetto e sono colato verso il basso lasciando tracce putrescenti e maleodoranti di idee ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) confuse di cosa sia il mondo.

Ogni tanto le raccolgo e le metto in un post sperando che gli altri che leggono non se ne accorgano.

L'unica cosa che è rimasta intatta è lo spirito da bambino che ogni tanto affiora e mi fa fare ancora tutte quelle belle cazzate che gli adulti ormai si vergognano di fare..........


No, adesso no, non la racconto.......


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

Purtroppo con te l'unica soluzione è il cerotto, anche se in questo caso dato che le tue parole non sono pronunciate, ma pensate (parola grossa) e scritte, servirebbe una corda o la legge mussulmana: un bel taglio della mano (anche tutte due.....)...... uhmmmm, meglio anche i piedi, impareresti a digitare anche con quelli


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> tatina carissima qualcuno che mi conosce potrebbe considermi un bambino troppo cresciuto per quanto io sono giocoso, sono conoscendomi bene arrivano a capire che sono un uomo "andato a male", cioè ho scoperchiato il tetto e sono colato verso il basso lasciando tracce putrescenti e maleodoranti di idee (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cazzate quali cazzate?.. ops.. ne hai appena fatta un'altra?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*tatina*

se per


> cazzate quali cazzate?.. ops.. ne hai appena fatta un'altra?


intendi la rissa che sto intraprendendo con Bruja, beh... posso anche darti ragione, ma come appena scritto, la mia materia grigia è sparsa sul pavimento da un pezzo, quindi non sono in grado di prevedere i rischi di tale gesto.

Se pensi ad altro, spara il primo colpo, lascio sempre agli altri questa opportunità, se poi la tua mira vedo non essere molto precisa, ti lascio scaricare tutta la tua arma.........


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*legge mussulmana?*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo con te l'unica soluzione è il cerotto, anche se in questo caso dato che le tue parole non sono pronunciate, ma pensate (parola grossa) e scritte, servirebbe una corda o la legge mussulmana: un bel taglio della mano (anche tutte due.....)...... uhmmmm, meglio anche i piedi, impareresti a digitare anche con quelli


Dunque vediamo, sono cristiana, vivo in un paese più o meno democratico, vige la libertà di pensiero, rispetto il diritto di autonomia politica e religiosa ............ va beh! 
Esercito la mia libertà............ ti perdono, tanto più che hai appena detto di avere dentro di te il bambino che ogni tanto vuole uscire  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*perdono????*

ohibò....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma sei sicura di conoscere il significato di questa parola????  

	
	
		
		
	


	













nnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, mi prendi in giro..................


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> se per
> 
> 
> intendi la rissa che sto intraprendendo con Bruja, beh... posso anche darti ragione, ma come appena scritto, la mia materia grigia è sparsa sul pavimento da un pezzo, quindi non sono in grado di prevedere i rischi di tale gesto.
> ...


se se certo certo.. vebè che sò ciecata però la mia mira è ottima... hihihihi
ps:musulmana una sola s...


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> ohibò.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Te lo scrivo perchè dubito che sarebbe abbastanza incisivo se lo applicassi solamente senza comunicartelo...........ignoro il tuo ultimo post!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*tatina*

tatina, la tua mira sarà pure ottima, ma io sono piccolo............


p.s.
ok, ok, ok, mi dai il voto sul quaderno?? Devo portarlo firmato??


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> tatina, la tua mira sarà pure ottima, ma io sono piccolo............
> 
> 
> p.s.
> ok, ok, ok, mi dai il voto sul quaderno?? Devo portarlo firmato??


sì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sei piccolo? quanto? ma soprattutto dove?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*piccolo*

Qualche mia amica ([CENSURA]) afferma che il mio unico punto di riferimento è il naso, anzi mi hanno chiesto recentamente se, vista la scarsità di neve, ho già attivato gli impianti di risalita.

Quindi detto questo, se non confondi il naso con la montagna di Laveno (con l'ovovia), puoi centrarmi, diversamente la vedo dura per te........


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Qualche mia amica ([CENSURA]) afferma che il mio unico punto di riferimento è il naso, anzi mi hanno chiesto recentamente se, vista la scarsità di neve, ho già attivato gli impianti di risalita.
> 
> Quindi detto questo, se non confondi il naso con la montagna di Laveno (con l'ovovia), puoi centrarmi, diversamente la vedo dura per te........


so riconoscere un naso quando ne vedo uno... ultimamente ne vedo molto pochi però...


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*tatina*

problemi di vista??


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

http://www.amando.it/natale/canzoni-di-natale-jingle-bells.htm




Ueeee belli invece di strapparci piume , nasi, e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta...ma a sto babbo natale lo vogliamo fare arrivare si o no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pure_ i nasi_ ora..._i naaasiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

...Tatina, sui ceci con me, per 20 minuti.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

Lancilloto, è molto vertiginoso salire sull'ovovia vero?



voglio andare li.


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> problemi di vista??


no di frequentazioni...


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.amando.it/natale/canzoni-di-natale-jingle-bells.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miciottina a casa mia è già arrivato.. due letterine ieri da babbo natale per i miei cuccioli


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lancilloto, è molto vertiginoso salire sull'ovovia vero?
> 
> 
> 
> voglio andare li.


mai salita su un'ovovia ma su un naso sì


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*

sulla mia personale ovovia può essere vertigginoso per le pulci, siamo intorno al metro e sessanta (il naso anche più in basso), su quella di Laveno è probabile, il colle è molto alto e scosceso..........


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

tatina ha detto:


> miciottina a casa mia è già arrivato.. due letterine ieri da babbo natale per i miei cuccioli


  Cuccioli bestiame?

	
	
		
		
	


	





e cosa?


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Mah*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cuccioli bestiame?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se Babbo Natale ci legge............ non sono certa che uso farà delle nostre letterine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Speriamo che non sia di carattere ombroso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Babbo Natale*

Babbo Natale è BBBBBBUONO..........
troppo BBBBUONO....... (quindi tanti baci perugina, lui non ha problemi di dieta)


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Babbo Natale è BBBBBBUONO..........
> troppo BBBBUONO....... (quindi tanti baci perugina, lui non ha problemi di dieta)


 
Hai ragione lui è saggio, non si preoccupa neppure degli addominali.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione lui è saggio, non si preoccupa neppure degli addominali....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*ecco, mi mancava*

ciao auberose, pure tu ti ci metti??? e io che, dopo la disquisizione sull'amicizia, pensavo di aver conquistato un posticino nei tuoi pensieri positivi, ora mi tocca vedere che deridi le mie disgrazie??????


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ciao auberose, pure tu ti ci metti??? e io che, dopo la disquisizione sull'amicizia, pensavo di aver conquistato un posticino nei tuoi pensieri positivi, ora mi tocca vedere che deridi le mie disgrazie??????


Lo sai che non lo farei mai


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*uhmmmmmm*

auberose, non mi è chiaro l'uso del preservativo.........


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> auberose, non mi è chiaro l'uso del preservativo.........


hihihihihihiih  allora sei messo proprio male!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avevo paura che prendessi troppo sul serio il fatto che non lo farei mai   

	
	
		
		
	


	




giornata così oggi.......


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*ok auberose*

è bello avere simili amici.


Avete rovinato il tema sulle letterine a Babbo Natale, quest'anno carbone a tutti/e


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*aube*

Tu deridi le sue disgrazie??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti Aube è un periodo un po' difficile, sono sulle spese, ma che dici, ce la facciamo a fare una piccola colletta................. non vorrei che ce lo ritrovassimo da qualche parte a dire:
"sono uomo emigrato, rifugiato politico, ho tanti figli, niente lavoro,  devo mangiare, datemi qualcosa........!!!  

Se no si fa pari o dispari,  l'obolo o il pranzo a Natale??!!
Fammi sapere.....

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu deridi le sue disgrazie???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dove vuoi che vada?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Piuttosto .....siamo noi che dobbiamo sempre andare  a farci quella bella vacanzina.....sai?!! quella al beuty farm..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Potrebbe essere una bella richiesta al Babbo Natale..... magari ce la facciamo pagare da lui


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja - Auberose*

Se vi togliete dalle scatole per un po', va la pago io la vacanza al BeutyFarm


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se vi togliete dalle scatole per un po', va la pago io la vacanza al BeutyFarm


BRUUUUUUUUU' prendiamolo in parola al voloooooooooo


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*aube*



auberose ha detto:


> BRUUUUUUUUU' prendiamolo in parola al voloooooooooo


..... ma ti fidi ancora??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io finchè non vedo il pacchetto tutto compreso non muovo un sopracciglio!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

Tutto compreso?????

Sia ben chiaro che il MACHO ve lo pagate voi, io mi fermo a vitto, alloggio e trattamento


----------



## Non registrato (12 Dicembre 2006)

*ATTENZIONE!*



lancillotto ha detto:


> è bello avere simili amici.
> 
> 
> Avete rovinato il tema sulle letterine a Babbo Natale, quest'anno carbone a tutti/e


LONDRA, 11 DIC - Una maestra supplente di una scuola inglese e' stata cacciata per aver detto a bambini tra i 9 e 10 anni che Babbo Natale non esiste.
L'allontanamento dell'insegnante e' stato deciso dalla preside della Boldmere Junior School di Sutton Coldielf dopo le numerose e furiose proteste dei genitori . Questi ultimi, riferisce il 'Sun', non hanno affatto gradito e si sono lamentati con la preside, sostenendo che "la maestra non aveva il diritto di portar via ai bambini la parte magica del Natale".


----------



## Non registrato (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Caro Babbuccio Natale*

portami il dono della castità,
ma non per questo Natale!


----------



## Old monica (13 Dicembre 2006)

Io vorrei che BABBO NATALE mi faccia una bella sorspresa da potermi riempire il cuore di gioia, ma soprattutto che mi aiuti a sorridere di nuovo cosa che non faccio più da tanto tempo. Poi vorrei che la mia famiglia si riunisse per festeggiare il Santo Natale, visto che non lo facciamo da tanto tempo. e per ultimo vorrei ( questo mi auguro che succeda nel nuovo anno ) .....ve lo dico l'anno prossimo.


----------



## pepe (13 Dicembre 2006)

Poco prima di Natale nell'Ufficio Postale di un paesino gli impiegati trovano nella cassetta una lettera con la scritta "Per Babbo Natale".
Decidono di aprirla e di leggerla: 
"Caro Babbo Natale, sono un bimbo di 7 anni di nome Marco e vorrei chiederti un regalo. La mia famiglia e' povera, percio' invece di giocattoli ti chiedo di inviarmi un milione di lire, cosi' anche noi possiamo passare le Feste con gioia".
Gli impiegati della posta, commossi, fanno una colletta e, raggiunta la cifra di 500.000 lire, la spediscono all'indirizzo del povero bambino. 
L'anno successivo, nello stesso periodo, nello stesso Ufficio Postale, gli impiegati trovano un'altra busta "Per Babbo Natale". La aprono e leggono: 
"Caro Babbo Natale, sono Marco, il bimbo che ti ha scritto l'anno scorso. Vorrei chiederti lo stesso regalo,  un milione di lire. Grazie per aver esaudito il mio desiderio lo scorso anno, ma quest'anno mandami un assegno non trasferibile, perche' l'altra volta quei ladri delle poste m'hanno fregato mezzo milione!".


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*E no...........*



Non registrato ha detto:


> portami il dono della castità,
> ma non per questo Natale!


Non vale chiedere doni da anonimo, le renne non hanno mica il satellitare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Rilsaliamo alle origini*

*La storia di Babbo Natale*

Babbo Natale, o almeno un personaggio molto simile è realmente esistito; si tratta di San Nicola. Nato a Patara, in Turchia, da una ricca famiglia, divenne vescovo di Myra, in Lycia, nel IV secolo e forse partecipò al Concilio di Niceanel nel 325. Quando morì le sue spoglie, o le presunte tali, vennero deposte a Myra fino al 1087. In quest'anno infatti vennero trafugate da un gruppo di cavalieri italiani travestiti da mercanti e portate a Bari dove sono tutt'ora conservate e di cui divenne il santo protettore.
Negli anni che seguirono la sua morte, si diffusero numerosissime leggende. Una tra le più famose e confermata da Dante nel Purgatorio (XX, 31-33) è quella delle tre giovani poverissime. 
Nicola, addolorato dal pianto e commosso dalle preghiere di un nobiluomo impossibilitato a sposare le sue tre figlie perché caduto in miseria, decise di intervenire lanciando per tre notti consecutive, attraverso una finestra sempre aperta dal vecchio castello, i tre sacchi di monete che avrebbero costituito la dote delle ragazze. La prima e la seconda notte le cose andarono come stabilito. Tuttavia la terza notte San Nicola trovò la finestra inspiegabilmente chiusa. Deciso a mantenere comunque fede al suo proposito, il vecchio dalla lunga barba bianca si arrampicò così sui tetti e gettò il sacchetto di monete attraverso il camino, dov'erano appese le calze ad asciugare, facendo la felicità del nobiluomo e delle sue tre figlie. 
In altre versioni posteriori, Nicola regalava cibo alle famiglie meno abbienti calandoglielo anonimamente attraverso i camini o le loro finestre. 
In ogni caso San Nicola divenne nella fantasia popolare "portatore di doni", compito eseguito grazie ad un asinello nella notte del 6 dicembre (S. Nicola, appunto) o addirittura nella notte di natale. 
Il nome olandese del santo, Sinter Klass , venne importato in America dagli immigrati come Santa Claus (abbreviazione di Sanctus Nicolaus) , la cui traduzione in italiano è solitamente Babbo Natale.


----------



## Non registrato (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

Babbo Natale guiderà la sua slitta e le renne seguiranno la scia luminosa degli IP __________________^o^__________________________________________


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*mah....*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Babbo Natale guiderà la sua slitta e le renne seguiranno la scia luminosa degli IP __________________^o^__________________________________________


Povero Babbo Natale, gli tocca di diventare tecnologico.............. magari mi sbaglio ma se lui potesse mandarsi una letterina sarebbe così:

Caro Me Stesso, 
potresti metterti d'accordo con l'Ente Supremo e, almeno per quest'anno, saltare la notte del 24 dicembre?  
Se proprio non fosse possibile potrei avere un permesso anche non retribuito ed essere sostituito?
Il vero problema non sono i bambini, con quelli me la sbrigo, sono i grandi, che scippano i regali ai piccoli!  L'anno scorso ho avuto decine di migliaia di proteste perchè i giocattoli: play stations, macchine elettriche, piste con le automobiline, armi laser e trenini elettrici con relativi binari, case di barbie e cofanetti per il trucco, etc etc.... sono stati monopolizzati dai genitori per tutta la settimana, e anche dopo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non contenti poi vogliono il regalo personale "da grandi" e quando li leggo mi sembra di avere addosso delle sanguisughe...... e mi viene un coccolone!
Sto divenando vecchio, adesso poi che c'è l'euro ho la sensazione che il contabile degli gnomi mi faccia anche la cresta sulla spesa del materiale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma non potevo nascere come tanti bei vecchi con la barba: un bel boscaiolo ad esempio, o un falegname, perfino un pastore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi bisognerà che quella slitta la facciamo furgonare perchè ormai troppi gli spifferi, e i colpi d'aria mi ammazzano; quelle dannate renne si distraggono e quando si accorgono che devono girarsi fanno delle derapate che neanche Schumacher se le permette! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io la richiesta l'ho fatta, se sarà possibile te ne sarò grato, se no vado a lucidare i sonagli delle renne ed a preparare il carico...............  ho dei pacchi che vanno nelle zone "bene" di alcune grandi città e prima di caricarli devo passare dai Lloyds per le assicurazioni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' una vita difficile, anche se si tratta di una notte all'anno!!! 
Sempre a disposizione, ma non oltre il 25 mattina....
Babbo Natale


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (13 Dicembre 2006)

Grazie per la comprensione, ma ho pazienza ed abnegazione quasi quanto la signora Bruja.
Nessun permesso, non sia mai, sono ancora giovane e in gamba, classe di ferro il 246 ragazzi!
In quanto alla tecnologia, tranquilli che qui facciamo sempre corsi di aggiornamento, avrete notato che non portiamo più solo i giocattoli di legno, chi credete che collaudi play stations, computers ecc...???
A presto ragazzi!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> *La storia di Babbo Natale*
> 
> Babbo Natale, o almeno un personaggio molto simile è realmente esistito; si tratta di San Nicola. Nato a Patara, in Turchia, da una ricca famiglia, divenne vescovo di Myra, in Lycia, nel IV secolo e forse partecipò al Concilio di Niceanel nel 325. Quando morì le sue spoglie, o le presunte tali, vennero deposte a Myra fino al 1087. In quest'anno infatti vennero trafugate da un gruppo di cavalieri italiani travestiti da mercanti e portate a Bari dove sono tutt'ora conservate e di cui divenne il santo protettore.
> Negli anni che seguirono la sua morte, si diffusero numerosissime leggende. Una tra le più famose e confermata da Dante nel Purgatorio (XX, 31-33) è quella delle tre giovani poverissime.
> ...


Infatti in questo paese di pazzi il "Natale" e' il 5 dicembre  data in cui Sinter Klass aiutato da Zwarte Piete va in giro nelle case a consegnare doni...che ci crediate o meno ci sono adulti che si travestono da Sinter Klass e Zwarte Piete e gratuitamente vanno a consegnare i regali porta a porta!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti in questo paese di pazzi il "Natale" e' il 5 dicembre data in cui Sinter Klass aiutato da Zwarte Piete va in giro nelle case a consegnare doni...che ci crediate o meno ci sono adulti che si travestono da Sinter Klass e Zwarte Piete e gratuitamente vanno a consegnare i regali porta a porta!!!!!!!


Mi sembra una bellissima usanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Avete visto Babbo Natale che grinta?....... Cosa non si farebbe per evitare anche una lontana presunta mobilità


----------



## Alessia11 (13 Dicembre 2006)

CARO BABBO NATALE, 
PER QUEST'ANNO NON PORTARMI NIENTE, 
PUOI PERO' IN CAMBIO PORTARTI VIA QUALCUNO?


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Alessia*



Alessia11 ha detto:


> CARO BABBO NATALE,
> PER QUEST'ANNO NON PORTARMI NIENTE,
> PUOI PERO' IN CAMBIO PORTARTI VIA QUALCUNO?


 
Secondo te non ci hanno già provato?
Babbo Natale è generoso non autolesionista!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Dicembre 2006)

Alessia11 ha detto:


> CARO BABBO NATALE,
> PER QUEST'ANNO NON PORTARMI NIENTE,
> PUOI PERO' IN CAMBIO PORTARTI VIA QUALCUNO?


 

Alessia, scrivi a babbo natale che lo regalasse a qualche bisognosa.

Due buone azioni al posto di una


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Dicembre 2006)

..


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..


Cerchiamo di non adottare i metodi da Loggia Massonica.......... se cominciamo a bisbigliare nell'orecchio virtuale dove andremo a finire??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


p.s. Sei sicura di aver bisbigliato nell'orecchio dove ha l''Amplifon???


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Dicembre 2006)

ma c'è bisogno di Babbo Natale per farlo andare via?
sicura sicura??
Magari Babbo Natale servirebbe per fare arrivare quello giusto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me di sicuro


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di non adottare i metodi da Loggia Massonica.......... se cominciamo a bisbigliare nell'orecchio virtuale dove andremo a finire??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

e che avendomi letta nel penziero errante,...lui tiene i radàr 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , sa bene che quello che gli ho chiesto è impossibile.e allora per non fare pessime figure mi ha chiesto di cancellare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tutto.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2006)

L'impossibile è spesso la possibilità che neghiamo a noi stessi!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Dicembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:


> L'impossibile è spesso la possibilità che neghiamo a noi stessi!


 
vero!

ma in questo caso io non c'entravo


----------



## tatitati (14 Dicembre 2006)

*caro babbo natale*

non ti distrarre quest'anno e stai ben attento, non fare come l'ultima volta che ti sei dimenticato solo il sacco dei regali a casa mia, vuoto però...
quest'anno per ringraziarti della tua sbadataggine ho tolto il camino e ho messo una stufa a pellet.. spero tanto che tu non sappia cos'è perchè la tengo accesa pure di notte, quindi mi auguro che ti cali dal comignolo come sempre....
dato che sei sempre gentile e tutti gli anni ti ricordi di me, al posto del latte e biscotti ti lascio, sempre se riesci ad arrivarci, la crema di zucca di ieri sera.. l'è un po' acidina ma scalda il cuore, credimi.. i biscotti sono quelli avanzati dal natale scorso.
come al solito non ti chiedo nulla nemmeno quest'anno perchè già so che nulla riceverò come è già successo gli anni passati. ma se per sbaglio sul tuo elenco dei buoni riesci a trovare pure il mio nome e indirizzo mi fa piacere dirti che ti lascio le chiavi di casa nella casella della posta. se nel tuo sacco per caso ci dovesse stare quel figone del b.....o mi raccomando mettilo nel sacco e portamelo così come lo trovi, che me lo piglio com'è.. se poi nel tuo sacco riesci a farci stare pure un paio di milioni di eurini in tagli grossi direi e con i numeri di serie non segnati possibilmente, ti faccio trovare i biscotti olandesi di cui ho la ricetta scritta a mano in cucina e il latte col nesquik, direi un buon litro abbondante nella caraffa di cristallo, vicino all'albero di natale che ho addobbato coi pupi..
sempre speranzosa di ricevere qualcosa che non siano pedate nei denti e pugnalate alle spalle, aspetto con ansia il tuo arrivo.. dimenticavo i bimbi non ti hanno scritto la letterina ma tu come sempre gli hai già mandato la tua di scuse perchè non gli porti nulla nemmeno stavolta, mascherato da messaggio d'amore e di pace.
ma grazie nè


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero!
> 
> ma in questo caso io non c'entravo


Allora spero proprio che Babbo Natale avesse cambiato le pile all'Amplifon!


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2006)

Caro Babbuccio Nataluccio,
desidero tanti pacchettini sotto l'albero, tante piccole cose ben confezionate con carta luccicante e bei fiocchetti d'oro e d'argento tutti da scartare al mattino.

_Poi ci sarebbe un altro desiderio da chiederti, lo esprimo sottovoce perché molti del forum forse mi linciano subito:_
_Ti prego, fa che l'Inter perda lo scudetto all'ultima giornata!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_Non dovrebbe neppure essere così difficile da esaudire, _
_i volti degli interisti in lacrime farebbero felici non solo me, ma anche altri 40 milioni d'italiani e sarebbe una grande gioia !!!_


----------



## Lettrice (14 Dicembre 2006)

Caro Babbo Natale,

A parte la lista che ti ho gia' fatto pervenire qualche mese fa..tanto per essere sicuri di ricevere tutto, vorrei che in aggiunta mi portassi un po' di giudizio e un pizzico di pazienza...se poi  passando di casa in casa ti capitasse di trovare un principe azzurro ( pure bianco va bene) non indugiare porta pure...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> Caro Babbuccio Nataluccio,
> desidero tanti pacchettini sotto l'albero, tante piccole cose ben confezionate con carta luccicante e bei fiocchetti d'oro e d'argento tutti da scartare al mattino.
> 
> _Poi ci sarebbe un altro desiderio da chiederti, lo esprimo sottovoce perché molti del forum forse mi linciano subito:_
> ...


MAILEA!!!!!

Capisco il tuo pensiero (anch'io lo desidero tanto), ma non puoi pensare che Babbo Natale faccia scherzi da Prete!!!!


p.s.
Tanto loro lo scudetto dei GIUSTI lo hanno già vinto............


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> MAILEA!!!!!
> Capisco il tuo pensiero (anch'io lo desidero tanto), ma non puoi pensare che Babbo Natale faccia scherzi da Prete!!!!
> p.s.
> Tanto loro lo scudetto dei GIUSTI lo hanno già vinto............


Non vorrei essere blasfema, ma con questa storia dei GIUSTI non è che a San Siro dobbiamo piantare 11 ulivi più le panchine??









    Fate come se non fossi intervenuta!!!!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere blasfema, ma con questa storia dei GIUSTI non è che a San Siro dobbiamo piantare 11 ulivi più le panchine??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smack!!!


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (14 Dicembre 2006)

fate i bravi ragazzi.......


----------



## La Lupa (14 Dicembre 2006)

Ci puoi giurare Vecchio!

Ah... ehm... babbo... senti... x il gift che t'ho chiesto... ti devo dare anche l'indirizzo o ti basta nome e cognome?


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2006)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ci puoi giurare Vecchio!
> 
> Ah... ehm... babbo... senti... x il gift che t'ho chiesto... ti devo dare anche l'indirizzo o ti basta nome e cognome?



Mi sa chi gli basta il desiderio espresso!!
Ma tu glielo hai fatto un disegnino orientativo??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (14 Dicembre 2006)

Tranki piccole!
bastano gli IP


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2006)

Babbo Natale ha detto:


> Tranki piccole!
> bastano gli IP


IP IP URRA'.................

ehmmmm

non era questo vero???


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (14 Dicembre 2006)

e tu saresti quello che dice in giro di essere un informatico?
tsè!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Dicembre 2006)

*babbo Natal , mi hanno sequestrato il pc.*

uee bellu uaglione come te piglia oggi?


-il figlio di miciolidia-


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2006)

*Bene bene*



Babbo Natale ha detto:


> e tu saresti quello che dice in giro di essere un informatico?
> tsè!


1° round   Babbo Natale  v/s  Lancillotto    1  -  0

2° round  ??????????????????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ops... un attimo che prendo noccioline, pop-corn e da bere!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Dicembre 2006)

Dai Babbo Natale, un pò il senso dello humor........

capisco lo stress di questi giorni, ma pensa che lavori solo un giorno all'anno mentre per gli altri stai li solo a ricevere posta e a mettere sotto gli gnomi


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

Babbo Natale, portami questa.


http://www.archiportale.com/immagini/FileProgetto/1626_6.jpg?881,4508


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Babbo Natale, portami questa.
> 
> 
> http://www.archiportale.com/immagini/FileProgetto/1626_6.jpg?881,4508


 
Non sarebbe scomoda da raggiungere?  In fondo la pennuta che potrebbe provare a svolazzarci sono io...........
Ok ok, stavo solo pensando ad alta voce!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

*Bru,*

Mia Cara, è costruita apposta per essere difficile da ragguingere....

ma quando si riesce a farlo....


----------



## MariLea (16 Dicembre 2006)

...entri nella favola...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> ...entri nella favola...


 





    giusto Mailea ,


...e daremmo lo spazio adeguato alla nostra favola.

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ps. ma  chi lasciamo fuori a fare i conti con la realtà?


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2006)

*Letterina extra*

E' Natale!

Gli angioletti cantano Osanna
e il bimbo dorme nella capanna.

Nella capanna c'è Fa l'asinello
e sulla paglia Lancy fa il bue
Stanno scaldando il bambinello
nella speranza di sfangarla in due!

Ma la più bella è la stella cometa,
La guarda Bruja un po' spaesata
La stella è Persa che guida alla meta 
Bruja s'attacca alla coda intronata 

Ecco il pastore con le pecorelle
Trottolo sembra ed ha la zampogna
In ogni luogo ha le sue "pollastrelle"
Ma poi nel forum ha la rampogna!!

Vengono Micia, Mailea e Verena
Con ceste otri e panni a lavare
Con quegli uomini pari a una jena
Da mane a sera hanno da fare.

Sun, Air, e gli altri compresa Tatina
Hanno lasciato mansioni e bijoux
Per ritrovarsi di prima mattina
Di fronte al dolce Bambino Gesù

Ci sono quelli che devon tardare
Perchè il lavoro non lascia respiro
Ma Aube, Lettrice e chi ha da fare 
Alla Capanna faranno un bel giro.

Presto anche il forum farà la sua parte
E quest'evento vorrà festeggiare 
Con tutti gli amici rimasti in disparte
Non nominati ma da abbracciare

Verranno i Magi sopra i cammelli
Sono sovrani virtuosi e saggi
Portano sempre i regali più belli 
E sol d'amore al mondo messaggi.

Ma cosa vedono le mie pupille?
Quei tre figuri io ben li conosco
Se non mi sbaglio saranno scintille
Sono ben bravi nel fare l'imbosco.

Voglio vedere che strada faranno
perchè l'idea che il dubbio mi dà
è che i doni che vanno al Capanno
svaniscan con Lancy, Trottolo e Fa'......

A.U.G.U.R.I.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

Oh Gesu', S Anna e Maria...

fate da copertina all'anima mia.


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2006)

*mICIOLIDIA*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Oh Gesu', S Anna e Maria...
> 
> fate copertina dell'anima mia.


E0 successo qualcosa di cui non sono al corrente!!?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> E0 successo qualcosa di cui non sono al corrente!!?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sei al corrente di tutto Tu.

E' già Tutto in quella Capoccia che hai, non ti servono informazioni ulteriori.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

E chissa che arriva col sei gennaio


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2006)

*il 6 gennaio  ?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> E chissa che arriva col sei gennaio


 
Non te lo perdere!!!  Ho già un'ideuccia!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (16 Dicembre 2006)

*allora...*

Bene bene, la letterina di *Bruja* merita un dono davvero speciale, non se l’abbiano a male gli altri, ma una lettera poesia come questa è da primo premio ragazzi!
A Natale le porterò un biglietto per un tour dei più bei conventi d’Italia, vitto e alloggio compresi, bevande escluse. L’accompagnatore guida è un certo Rocco Siffredi, pare che sia molto conosciuto in Italia, trattasi comunque di uomo maturo e serio professionista.
x *Mailea *un viaggio al Polo Nord, vitto e alloggio, bevande escluse. Faccio io la guida.
x *Tatina* una gigantografia di Andy Garcia nudo ed una grande storia d’amore con un suo sosia.
x *Miciolidia* lo “specchio delle sue brame” e sette nani per il giardino.
x *La Lupa* una spintarella alla faccenda in sospeso... e una settimana d'agosto in barca con D'Alema
x *Auberose* una settimana al beauty farm
x *Lancillotto* una bella tavola rotonda in legno massello e un seggiolone.
x *Fa*. L’enciclopedia Medica De Agostini
x* Trottolino* la scatola del piccolo dottore ed una bambola gonfiabile
x *Persa* una notte con Marcello Lippi
x *Nadamas* una tessera ingresso gratuito per un anno al privè Morena
x *Airforever* il libro “La vita sessuale di Catherine Millet”
x *Alessia* porto via “qualcuno”, c’è bisogno di manodopera qui, gli gnomi son troppo stanchi. 
x *Lettrice,* di principe me n'è rimasto solo uno nero, va bene lo stesso?

X gli *altri:* affrettatevi a scrivere la vostra letterina perché il tempo stringe…​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

*fantastici !!!*

Deliziosa poesia e ..grazie per il regalo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...
..ma soprattutto per le citazioni...
o...sono stata nominata?


----------



## MariLea (16 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja sei forte!
Persa mi sa che sei raccomandata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma che ne diresti di un avatar coloratissimo per questa settimana? Se vuoi te ne spedisco uno io, giusto per prepararti alla notte con Lippi...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

*aahhhhh ...*

..i sette nani per il Giardino dei ciliegi...quello li' sopra...ora ho capito.

Babbo, sei proprio un amore.


ma Tu, una letterina, l'hai mai spedita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

*vediamooo*



mailea ha detto:


> Bruja sei forte!
> Persa mi sa che sei raccomandata
> 
> 
> ...


manda..manda...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> manda..manda...


lippi?!

persa, ma sei sicura?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

*ma no !*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> lippi?!
> 
> persa, ma sei sicura?








































































un avatar natalizio più allegro...

	
	
		
		
	


	




..lippi..proprio proprio no ..ma ..sul genere


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2006)

*Persa*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> lippi?!
> 
> persa, ma sei sicura?


Micio voleva solo dire che forse non sarebbe male valutare un ...... "dubito ergo sum"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





x Babbo Natale
Ma quel tal Siffredi è quello che l'unica cosa grossa che ha è situata in zona pubica? 
Non accetti resi vero?? 
Va beh vorrà dire che siccome quando mi scordo qualcosa devo fare un nodo da qualche parte, adesso non dovrò cercare i fazzoletti.......


----------



## Old auberose (16 Dicembre 2006)

Grazie Bruja per il pensiero

e grazie anche a Babbo Natale per la beuty 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando devo prendere le ferie??


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Micio voleva solo dire che forse non sarebbe male valutare un ...... "dubito ergo sum"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ti è piaciuta sta storia della letterina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E mo te lo becchi Tu sto  Rocco


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> un avatar natalizio più allegro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhmbè... un genere lippo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo sai che ti immagino proprio come il tuo avatar?

	
	
		
		
	


	




    precisa.


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2006)

*Micio.............*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti è piaciuta sta storia della letterina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com'è che si dice, dai nemici mi guardo io........ etc etc???? 

















Bruja


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2006)

*Micio x Persa*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhmbè... un genere lippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' carinissima, ma proprio precisa precisa.?..............humm...... quella posa, sembra che si stia preparando a fare un inchino.... ce la vedi davvero??
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' carinissima, ma proprio precisa precisa.?..............humm...... quella posa, sembra che si stia preparando a fare un inchino.... ce la vedi davvero??
> Bruja


 
allora, se la devo raccontare tutta ho immaginato questo:

Persa, entra nella sala, dove una bellissima tavola imbandita ( da lei che si è fatta un mazzo tanto) e l'alberop e i figli..e piccolo piccolo il marito ....dal fondo...timidamente fa capolino.

E lei che avanzando dalla camera  si ferma, è bellissima,luminossima - il  signore che intanto la guarda ammirato e si dice - ma che pirla che sono stato e che sono-

Lei accenna ad un sorriso e poi abbraccia i cuccioloni giganti, i  figli- che intanto si complimentano con lei per il bellissimo abito che porta- mentre illo striscia sempre di piu'-...

Intanto l'arrosto sta per bruciare ma arriva uno squillo sul cell... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





chi sarà


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciooooooooooooo..........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> allora, se la devo raccontare tutta ho immaginato questo:
> Persa, entra nella sala, dove una bellissima tavola imbandita ( da lei che si è fatta un mazzo tanto) e l'alberop e i figli..e piccolo piccolo il marito ....dal fondo...timidamente fa apolino.
> E lei che avanzando dalla camera si ferma, è bellissima,luminossima - il signore che intanto la guarda ammirato e si dice - ma che pirla che sono stato e che sono-
> Lei accenna ad un sorriso e poi abbraccia i cuccioloni giganti, i figli- che intanto si complimentano con lei per il bellissimo abito che porta- mentre illo striscia sempre di piu'-...
> ...


 
Fammi capire, è la sceneggiatura di un Santo Natale in famiglia o l'inizio di un "noir" con una "dark lady" in rosso???? 
Mi sa che è meglio che Persa ci dia la sua versione  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2006)

*caro Babbuccio Nataluccio*

Non per stare qui a litigare sui regali.... lungi da me quest'idea!
Ma: se Bruja deve utilizzare l'accompagnatore/guida solo come promemoria,
perchè non le porti un'agenda elettronica? Così il Rocco lo assegni a me e Tu, che hai lavorato tanto in questo periodo, finalmente ti godi il meritato riposo.
Non per me, io mi sacrifico volentieri, ma è la soluzione ottimale per voi due.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Dicembre 2006)

*alle mie spalle ...si mormora?*

La tavola imbandita ...da me ..un po' difficile ..negli ultimi anni se non ci fossero stati Giovanni ...Rana ...e Aia ...ecc il pranzo di Natale sarebbe stato con pasta al sugo (che per quelli giù dal Po va tradotto con semplice sugo di pomodoro) 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















































































 Per quanto riguarda l'avatar...mi assomiglia ..una quindicina di anni fa...
....mi piace il finale però 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























..potrei mettere le ali io


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2006)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Non per stare qui a litigare sui regali.... lungi da me quest'idea!
> Ma: se Bruja deve utilizzare l'accompagnatore/guida solo come promemoria,
> perchè non le porti un'agenda elettronica? Così il Rocco lo assegni a me e Tu, che hai lavorato tanto in questo periodo, finalmente ti godi il meritato riposo.
> Non per me, io mi sacrifico volentieri, ma è la soluzione ottimale per voi due.


Se ti sacrifichi , non sia mai che io impedisca una buona azione. Quando Babbo Natale  porterà il Rocco, se lo lascia ancora a me, lo devio a te senza neppre controllare lo stato in cui si trova, diversamente vorrà dire che il l'agenda degli impegni me la faccio tenere da Babbo Natale tanto, passato il 25, che cavolo ha da fare fino alla fine del prossimo anno??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se ti sacrifichi , non sia mai che io impedisca una buona azione. Quando Babbo Natale porterà il Rocco, se lo lascia ancora a me, lo devio a te senza neppre controllare lo stato in cui si trova, diversamente vorrà dire che il l'agenda degli impegni me la faccio tenere da Babbo Natale tanto, passato il 25, che cavolo ha da fare fino alla fine del prossimo anno??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carissima, grazie per l'opportunità concessami di fare la mia buona azione. Non ti preoccupare, penserò io a fare i debiti controlli sullo stato in cui si trova.
Ti raccomando Babbo Natale però, è stanco e debilitato dal superlavoro di quest'ultimo periodo, va bene che ti porti in giro l'agenda degli impegni, ma non usarlo come fazzoletto per fare nodi.. eh!?!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Dicembre 2006)

*tanto per renderla nota a tutti .*



Bruja ha detto:


> E' Natale!
> 
> Gli angioletti cantano Osanna
> e il bimbo dorme nella capanna.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2006)

*Per Babbo Natale*

Se proprio no hai piu' nessun Principe azzurro in stock...vada x il nero...ma niente gangsta-rapper...ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2006)

*il tuo avatar...*

...mi fa morire....
è così adatto a come scrivi...che ti deve proprio assomigliare


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Dicembre 2006)

*Caro Babbo Natale...*

....ma se andassi in pensione che tanto ormai...nun c'azzecchi più come una volta??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja, forse dovresti trovargli una brava badante moldava, ti pare???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riguardo ai miei regali, portali pure a chi ne ha più bisogno, thks!


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2006)

*trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> ....ma se andassi in pensione che tanto ormai...nun c'azzecchi più come una volta??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La badante moldava................ ma dico mi hai preso per una fuori di testa???  Così in un momento di debolezza di Babbo Natale ci ritroviamo con un  testamento del Babbo imbabbeito che lascia il Polo Nord, la fabbrica di giocattoli, i gnomi e la centrale smistamento letterine di Natale alla badante!!!................... 
Lassia perdere le tue idee GENEROSE.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (19 Dicembre 2006)

*FELICE NATALE !!!*

or di Bruja e la sua poesia
si è beata la compagnia
e di ognuno stamattina
ho riletto la letterina,
ma c'è un tale trottolino
che fa ancora il birichino
quindi lui e lancillotto
non avran manco un biscotto
senza cena e presto a letto
già le mogli gli hanno detto
loro zitti e buoni buoni
si toglieranno dai torroni
tutti gli altri a fare festa
col Natale che si appresta!
Già la Persa si fa bella
coi suoi 4salti in padella,
la Lettrice dall'Olanda
viene giù con la bevanda
Mailea è nei saloni
pensa alle decorazioni,
arriva Fa con lo spadino
ed infilza il gran tacchino
la Verena ormai si sa
con Auberose apparecchierà
ed ad ognuno Miciolidia 
assegnar dovrà una sedia
sarà il Nada a capotavola
e La Lupa ch’è una favola
alla destra Calipso ed Ari
a chiaccherar come comari
con Dererum e la Fay
si fan pure i fatti miei…
le due Lilith sono in pensier
non s’è vista la Legere…
se ha di meglio non è male
sarà per tutti un *FELICE NATALE!*


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2006)

*Babbo Natale*










































Bruja


----------



## Old monica (19 Dicembre 2006)

*X BABBO NATALE!*

Caro Babbo natale, e di me ti sei dimenticata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2006)

*Babbo...*

...ehi ti ho detto Babbo ..sei fantastico!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Dicembre 2006)

*ehmmmmm*

scusa Babbo Natale, devo chiederti una deroga perchè il 24 purtroppo oltre a dare i doni ai bambini, ho anche un impegno fuori dalla Chiesa dopo la messa di mezzanotte per servire vinbrulè, panettone e pandoro. Se proprio vuoi castigarmi, rimanda tutto a capodanno


Grazie


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (19 Dicembre 2006)

*Per monica*

*Alla cara Monichina,*
*bella, dolce e tenerina…*
*chiedo scusa se ho scordato*
*ma son fatto un po’ stonato,*
*la stanchezza ormai si sa*
*ci trasforma tutti in Fa !*
*io te, cara figliola,*
*vedo con la famigliola*
*festeggiar il Santo Natale*
*e l’anno nuovo commensale*
*coi tuoi cari e dolci affetti*
*tra spumante torte e confetti*
*il sorriso ritornar*
*negli occhietti tuoi a brillar !!!*

*Felice Natale!*


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (19 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> scusa Babbo Natale, devo chiederti una deroga perchè il 24 purtroppo oltre a dare i doni ai bambini, ho anche un impegno fuori dalla Chiesa dopo la messa di mezzanotte per servire vinbrulè, panettone e pandoro. Se proprio vuoi castigarmi, rimanda tutto a capodanno
> 
> 
> Grazie


Va bene, per una giusta causa non posso dire di no, fa il bravo
vai pure!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2006)

*indirizzo !*

Visto che non mi dà nessuno gli indirizzi che cerco...almeno voglio il vin brulé 

	
	
		
		
	


	






lancillotto ha detto:


> scusa Babbo Natale, devo chiederti una deroga perchè il 24 purtroppo oltre a dare i doni ai bambini, ho anche un impegno fuori dalla Chiesa dopo la messa di mezzanotte per servire vinbrulè, panettone e pandoro. Se proprio vuoi castigarmi, rimanda tutto a capodanno
> 
> 
> Grazie


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto che non mi dà nessuno gli indirizzi che cerco...almeno voglio il vin brulé


 
Che indirizzi cerchi???


----------



## MariLea (19 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Che indirizzi cerchi???


vuol sapere dove viene offerto il vin brulè...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2006)

*ma anche...*

...gli indirizzi dove ci sono gli uomini affascinanti ...temuti da alcuni mariti...ne vedessi uno!!! In mancanza ..vin brulé


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Dicembre 2006)

sono commossa


Buon Natale!A tutti!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...gli indirizzi dove ci sono gli uomini affascinanti ...temuti da alcuni mariti...ne vedessi uno!!! In mancanza ..vin brulé


 
Ascolta, qui da me a quell'ora non credo troverai uomini affascianti, magari qualche sdentato che ha scordato a casa la dentiera, o qualche furbetto che cerca di farsi perdonare tutti i peccati dell'anno andando a Messa il 25 dicembre.

Da me puoi trovare il vin brulè e basta (almeno quella sera), in altre date, possiamo anche organizzarci. Nel 2005 ad una festa abbiamo avuto 4 ballerine e un ballerino brasiliano davvero belli, possiamo anche invertire la percentuale a cambiare nazionalità.....

Se vuoi apriamo un sondaggio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2006)

*..non ci speravo..*

fuori dalla chiesa a natale..di cuccare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La storia degli indirizzi è nata dal fatto che mesi fa diversi mariti avevano detto che erano preoccupati per le "occasioni" delle mogli con tutti gli uomini affascinanti che potevano frequentare... Poiché vivo a Milano e non in un paesino e ..al di là della disponibilità (per me o chiunque altra) e dall'età ...anche volendo considerare oggettivamente anche quelli che potrebbero essermi figli o ..fratelli minori..non vedo tutti questi uomini per cui perdere la testa... Allora ho cominciato a scherzare sugli indirizzi..
Del resto non credo sia necessario essere affascinanti per avere una storia...

(A novembre al ristorante c'era una coppia che è entrata quando sceglievamo il dessert ed è uscita insieme a noi ..allora io ho fatto la battuta che erano stati velocissimi e ..immediatamente mi sono accorta della gaffe ..infatti sono andati via con due auto diverse 

	
	
		
		
	


	








..Be' lei era una donna veramente graziosa lui...ehm ...era alto ..giusto a trovargli una virtù "fisica" )

..ma non si può dire che di affascinanti ce ne siano molti..
Questa riflessione fa parte di quelle di mesi fa in cui dicevo che non ho grandi possibilità di costruire un nuovo rapporto...ma se hai indirizzi...(vedi i miei gusti nel settore cinema 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> fuori dalla chiesa a natale..di cuccare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Milano...... bah..... A Milano faccio fatica anch'io a trovare bella gente. Anch'io provengo da Milano e a Milano lavoro e ho lavorato per molti anni (oggi fortunamente la tecnologia mi permette di lavorare da casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ). In effetti se non vai nella zona centrale dove puoi incontrare i "modelli" in giro per sfilate, la vedo dura........

Temo tu debba trasferirti


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Milano...... bah..... A Milano faccio fatica anch'io a trovare bella gente. Anch'io provengo da Milano e a Milano lavoro e ho lavorato per molti anni (oggi fortunamente la tecnologia mi permette di lavorare da casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io...ho studiato a Milano...ho lavorato a Milano...ora lavoro molto vicino a Milano....
e.....confermo...mi devo trasferire anche io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Dicembre 2006)

*a questo punto...*

..devi dirci dove...ma non ho visto granché neanche a Roma o ..a Hollywood...visto gli elementi a cui si accompagnavano le donne di Sex and the city ..o Ally mc Beal...ecc...

Lasciando perdere gli scherzi...ormai alla mia età ..sono pochi pure i superstiti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























































  tra cui cercare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dererumnatura...ha più scelta


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..devi dirci dove...ma non ho visto granché neanche a Roma o ..a Hollywood...visto gli elementi a cui si accompagnavano le donne di Sex and the city ..o Ally mc Beal...ecc...
> 
> Lasciando perdere gli scherzi...ormai alla mia età ..sono pochi pure i superstiti
> 
> ...


mmm

io viaggio anche molto per lavoro....ma nisba...
e lui...non era italiano....( ne parlo DAVVERO come se fosse morto!!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Dicembre 2006)

*ma ..a proposito...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Milano...... bah.....* A Milano faccio fatica anch'io a trovare bella gente*. Anch'io provengo da Milano e a Milano lavoro e ho lavorato per molti anni (oggi fortunamente la tecnologia mi permette di lavorare da casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come sarebbe?! Ci sono io e ...già alzo la media!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stasera sono un po' fuori..meglio che vada a letto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Notte ******** (sarebbero le stelline) 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sarebbe?! Ci sono io e ...già alzo la media!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
però hai ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  alzi la media!

notte!


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Dicembre 2006)

No Persa/Ritrovata,

si va a letto quando non c'è più nulla da fare, ... non certo quando si dicono cose interessanti.


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sarebbe?! Ci sono io e ...già alzo la media!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusami, non sapevo che tu bazzicavi per Milano e dintorni. Sai, in mezzo a questi 2 milioni di persone, ti avevo confusa............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e poi, di giorno nai vai in giro così abbigliata


In quanto a popolazione carina da vedere, ho trovato bella gente a Bassano del Grappa (ma anche in tutto il Veneto) e a Firenze.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusami, non sapevo che tu bazzicavi per Milano e dintorni. Sai, in mezzo a questi 2 milioni di persone, ti avevo confusa............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lanci..il problema non è solo..vedere gente carina...così..da lontano...
è avvicinarsi...parlare...trovare affinità ....mentale.
se non c'è quella...non mi scantena nemmeno nessun'altra reazione..anche se uno è ALTO...io adoro gli uomini ALTI


----------



## tatitati (20 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' Natale!
> 
> Gli angioletti cantano Osanna
> e il bimbo dorme nella capanna.
> ...


 

non riesco a togliermi l'immagine del bue e dell'asinello e non farmi quattro sane ghignate..


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lanci..il problema non è solo..vedere gente carina...così..da lontano...
> è avvicinarsi...parlare...trovare affinità ....mentale.
> se non c'è quella...non mi scantena nemmeno nessun'altra reazione..anche se uno è ALTO...io adoro gli uomini ALTI


 
Ecco perchè non mi hai visto allora........ io solitamente viaggio rasoterra.......


Parlare e avere contatti....... copisco cosa intendi e mi dispero per te.

Ho vissuto 15 anni in un condominio hel hinterland milanese e ho fatto fatica a conscere 3 vicini. Da quando sono in questo paese, vicino al lago, conosco praticamente metà della popolazione, sono diventato presidente della pro loco, ho contatti con tutte le associazioni, conosco quasi tutto il consiglio comunale e la metà dei commercianti. La conoscenza si estende anche oltre il territorio del mio paese.

E' un modo diverso di vivere la vita, anche qui esistono le invidie e le gelosie, le lotte intestine e le vendette, l'ipocrisia e l'intolleranza, però la gente ha sempre voglia perdere dieci minuti per chiaccherare con te.......


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non mi hai visto allora........ io solitamente viaggio rasoterra.......
> 
> 
> Parlare e avere contatti....... copisco cosa intendi e mi dispero per te.
> ...


 
era proprio quello che intendevo..


----------



## Old Nadamas (20 Dicembre 2006)

*propositi*

caro Babbo Natale,
per l'anno prossimo vorrei riuscire a non tradire però vorrei anche portarmi a letto Manuela e Maria.
poichè so che tu sei tanto impegnato e non volgio chiederti troppo tralascia il mio primo desiderio ed aiutami ad esaudire il secondo.
grazie


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (20 Dicembre 2006)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro Babbo Natale,
> per l'anno prossimo vorrei riuscire a non tradire però vorrei anche portarmi a letto Manuela e Maria.
> poichè so che tu sei tanto impegnato e non volgio chiederti troppo tralascia il mio primo desiderio ed aiutami ad esaudire il secondo.
> grazie


Caro ragazzo, non puoi sconvolgere tutto all'ultimo minuto, con il lavoro che ho in questi giorni… un pò di comprensione suvvia!
L'elenco dei vostri doni è a pag.14, penso che non ti è andata male con la tessera ingresso gratuito per un anno... o no? Posso solo aggiungere un incontro e dico solo uno! (ovviamente dopo le feste) con la mia badante, se non la conosci guarda la foto nel mio profilo.
Per quanto riguarda i posti a tavola (pag.17) vuoi pure cambiare qualcosa? Dillo subito e decidi in fretta ragazzo mio, il tempo stringe davvero…


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

Babbo Natale ha detto:


> Caro ragazzo, non puoi sconvolgere tutto all'ultimo minuto, con il lavoro che ho in questi giorni… un pò di comprensione suvvia!
> L'elenco dei vostri doni è a pag.14, penso che non ti è andata male con la tessera ingresso gratuito per un anno... o no? Posso solo aggiungere un incontro e dico solo uno! (ovviamente dopo le feste) con la mia badante, se non la conosci guarda la foto nel mio profilo.
> Per quanto riguarda i posti a tavola (pag.17) vuoi pure cambiare qualcosa? Dillo subito e decidi in fretta ragazzo mio, il tempo stringe davvero…


Babbo Natale
io ancora non ti ho chiesto nulla...
Mi accontenteresti se ti chiedessi un sentimento SINCERO?


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Babbo Natale*



Nadamas ha detto:


> caro Babbo Natale,
> per l'anno prossimo vorrei riuscire a non tradire però vorrei anche portarmi a letto Manuela e Maria.
> poichè so che tu sei tanto impegnato e non volgio chiederti troppo tralascia il mio primo desiderio ed aiutami ad esaudire il secondo.
> grazie


Caro Babbo...... non voglio intercedere, ma siccome sò come andrebbe a finire, se decidi che fai andare a letto Nada con Manuela e Maria (saranno mica la Arcuri e la De Filippi???)
fai anche in modo che non lo venga a sapere la moglie!  Lui fa sempre le pentole............ ai coperchi però ci devono pensare gli altri, sperando che non arrivi prima il diavolo!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (20 Dicembre 2006)

*dererumnatura*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Babbo Natale
> io ancora non ti ho chiesto nulla...
> Mi accontenteresti se ti chiedessi un sentimento SINCERO?


Ragazza mia, 
un sentimento sincero te lo posso donare, ma poi non chiedermelo eterno perchè non se ne trovano, nemmeno per Babbo Natale.


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Caro Babbo...... non voglio intercedere, ma siccome sò come andrebbe a finire, se decidi che fai andare a letto Nada con Manuela e Maria (saranno mica la Arcuri e la De Filippi???)
> fai anche in modo che non lo venga a sapere la moglie! Lui fa sempre le pentole............ ai coperchi però ci devono pensare gli altri, sperando che non arrivi prima il diavolo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


_Carissima figliola, hai letto la risposta al Nada?_
_Non posso svelare i miei segreti, ma visto che vuoi intercedere... te lo confido sottovoce..._
_ho ricevuto la letterina della moglie e ci siamo accordati in modo che: io gli mando la mia badante e__ la Manuela viene da me a sostituirla... la Maria la lasciamo al suo Maurizio che ha altri desideri... adesso basta, non posso svelare tutto ragazzi miei!_


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Dicembre 2006)

Babbo Natale ha detto:


> Ragazza mia,
> un sentimento sincero te lo posso donare, ma poi non chiedermelo eterno perchè non se ne trovano, nemmeno per Babbo Natale.


 
Babbo Natale, scusa sai ma stai a perde i colpi...e impegnati un poco!

	
	
		
		
	


	









Forse puoi regalarle un paio di lenti per metterlo a fuoco meglio.


Andrebbe bene comunque dererum?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruia!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Caro Babbo...... non voglio intercedere, ma siccome sò come andrebbe a finire, se decidi che fai andare a letto Nada con Manuela e Maria (saranno mica la Arcuri e la De Filippi???)
> fai anche in modo che non lo venga a sapere la moglie! Lui fa sempre le pentole............ ai coperchi però ci devono pensare gli altri, sperando che non arrivi prima il diavolo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma secondo te , la Moglie di Nada è una non vedente pure lei?

Io non ci credo nemmeno un poco.


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



> *Babbo Natale*
> un sentimento sincero te lo posso donare, ma poi non chiedermelo eterno perchè non se ne trovano, nemmeno per Babbo Natale.





> *Miciolidia*
> Babbo Natale, scusa sai ma stai a perde i colpi...e impegnati un poco


 
Non fare l'impertinente ragazzina!
Io porto solo doni, non posso fare miracoli!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Babbo Natale, scusa sai ma stai a perde i colpi...e impegnati un poco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ottimo direi !


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Dicembre 2006)

Babbo Natale ha detto:


> Non fare l'impertinente ragazzina!
> Io porto solo doni, non posso fare miracoli!


hai ragione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Presa dall'entusiasmo mi sono lasciata andare.


Non accade spesso di poter parlare direttamente con Te.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma se ho le lenti e il sentimento non c'è proprio?

Babbino Natale....aggiungeresti anche UN UOMO CON LE PALLE?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma se ho le lenti e il sentimento non c'è proprio?
> 
> Babbino Natale....aggiungeresti anche UN UOMO CON LE PALLE?


questo è un miracolo doppio.

Rivolgiti a qualcuno gerarchicamente piu' in Alto.


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> questo è un miracolo doppio.
> 
> Rivolgiti a qualcuno gerarchicamente piu' in Alto.


Senti non sò se più in alto ti possano dare retta, ma non sarebbe meglio "ungere le ruote" cominciando a prenotare il treno bianco per Lourdes???
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Bru.*

incominciamo con la locomotiva.


Quando si parte?


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> incominciamo con la locomotiva.
> Quando si parte?


Direi subito dopo il 6 gennaio, quel giorno ho impegni inderogabili.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> incominciamo con la locomotiva.
> 
> 
> Quando si parte?


 
Diamine: in passato ci sono già stata a Lourdes...


non ha funzionato...

cambiamo META

o rinunciamo?


----------



## Old monica (20 Dicembre 2006)

GRAZIE BABBO NATALE. BUON NATALE ANCHE A TE.


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (20 Dicembre 2006)

*monica*



monica ha detto:


> GRAZIE BABBO NATALE. BUON NATALE ANCHE A TE.


Prego, di nulla piccolina!
Sei tra i pochi che meritano.. qui tra tanti mascalzoncelli...


(¯`v´¯) 
`·.¸.·´ 
¸.·´¸.·´¨) ¸.·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸.·´ .·´¸¸.·´¯`·-> Monica


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma se ho le lenti e il sentimento non c'è proprio?
> 
> Babbino Natale....aggiungeresti anche UN UOMO CON LE PALLE?


se vuoi nel mio avatar ce ne sono 12 (più due dentro l'armatura)


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (20 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancillotto*



> *Lancillotto* Caro Babbo Natale volevo comunicarti che noi della Pro Loco stiamo entrando in sciopero.
> 
> Siamo stanchi di lavorare come degli schiavi, di antiparti le spese, di correre a raccoglierti le letterina nella cassettina, di confezionarti i pacchetti per poi vedere che tutti si rivolgono a te e tu fai la bella figura perchè al giorno di Natale ti presenti, spesso senza neanche farti vedere (quindi non si sa sei tu, o qualcun'altro in vece tua), a portare il risultato del nostro lavoro.
> 
> ...


Figliolo carissimo,
ti rispondo qui perchè questo è il posto assegnatomi, altrimenti finisce che mi metto ad argomentare di tradimenti pure io e non è il caso, come potrai ben comprendere...
Allora tornando all'argomento del tuo post:
Ma benedetto figliolo, hai appena cominciato ad occupartene e ti lamenti già?!?!?!?
Sono secoli che la brava gente mi aiuta con gioia ed ora arrivi tu e vuoi pure promuovere uno sciopero?!?!?!?
Roba da non credere!
La ricompensa l'hai già avuta ed ancora ne trarrai dalla gioia e dalle energie che questo lavoro ti da... e poi guadagnerai tanti tanti amici nuovi!
Dai su... vai a lavorare e continua così che sei sulla buona strada... non deludermi sai!


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> se vuoi nel mio avatar ce ne sono 12 (più due dentro l'armatura)


 
Lanci...ti ringrazio..ma certe persone..non sanno semplicemente farne uso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi non privartene inutilmente!


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Mah*

Non vorrei fare confusioni, ma per essere un esempio di "bontà" questo Babbo Natale ha  somiglia pericolosamente ad un gesuita.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto agli uomini con le palle, averle non significa saperle usare, anzi a volte l'eventuale uso o non uso, dipende dalla persona che hanno di fronte. A volte fare i senzapalle è una strategia di comodo.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Dicembre 2006)

Io non so se ci volevate giocare a bocce o a bigliardo, oppure metterle sull'albero di Natale, per quanto ne so io potete anche lanciarle in testa a Babbo Natale (che mi sembra un po' scontroso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), ve le ho soltanto messe a disposizione


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare confusioni, *ma per essere un esempio di "bontà" questo Babbo Natale* ha somiglia pericolosamente ad un gesuita.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buono questo Babbo Natale?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si, da friggere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mapepppiacere!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Dicembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:


> Buono questo Babbo Natale?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Neanche per friggere, per le fritture meglio l'olio di arachidi (sopporta meglio le alte temperature), anche se molti oggi per risparmiare usano l'olio di palma, ma si vocifera che sia cancerogeno.

Mettetevi nella cucina di qualche festa paesana e ve ne rendete conto.......

Babbo Natale semmai lo possiamo utilizzare per farne del ..... pollo fritto.... sicuramente non ha l'aviaria


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Spezzo una lancia..........*

................che non è quella di Lancillotto!

Magari Babbo Natale ha pure lui cose sue da risolvere e non è che possa scriversi una lettera per esaudire i suoi desideri.
Va beh.............vediamo che si può fare.............

Caro Gesù Bambino, 
noi siamo stati più o meno buoni, e se puoi esaudire i nostri desideri, promettiamo anche di fare meglio, ma almeno non ci togliere quello che già abbiamo che, tutto sommato, parecchia gente vorrebbe avere!!
Quanto a Babbo Natale, ecco, ho la sensazione che cominci ad essere un po' stanco, data l'età, e non è che in Lapponia o al Polo sia comodissimo consultare un geriatra.....
Fai quello che puoi anche per lui e, magari, mandalo a fare una settimana bianca, ma non nella neve mi raccomando, in qualche isoletta dei mari del Sud, così con meno acciacchi e reumatismi e un po' di riposo potrebbe tirare avanti ancora qualche secolo.
Lo sò che in questo periodo anche tu hai da fare, ma se lo trascuriamo rischiamo che al posto della slitta con le renne l'anno prossimo ce lo troviamo in carrozzina spinto da una badante..... (non dell'est)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie e speriamo che qualcuno pensi a portarti invece dei soliti doni, una bella copertina termica o una tutina antifreddo. Che manie quei Magi con l'oro, l'incenso e la mirra!! 
Dell'oro alla tua età non sai ancora che fartene, l'incenso anche servisse con tutti quegli spifferi è sprecato, e la mirra, cavolo, ai tuoi tempi ci si ungevano i morti per conservarli.......... un po' di acqua di rose o una cremina all'ossido di zinco no eh??? 
Sì sì, ho capito, chiudo il becco.....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Che manie quei Magi con l'oro, l'incenso e la mirra!!*
> Bruja


 
In effetti, avessero portato della buona BIRRA, saremmo tutti più contenti


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti, avessero portato della buona BIRRA, saremmo tutti più contenti


 
Hai preferenza per la marca magari??!!
No comment?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## tatitati (21 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti, avessero portato della buona BIRRA, saremmo tutti più contenti


 
c'est bon!


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Tatinaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*

Guarda che ti faccio mandare da Babbo Natale un buono per un soggiorno alla prossima October Fest a Monaco di Baviera;  altro che i desideri dello spirito !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old ale (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja!!!!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Caro Babbo Natale,
> ho cercato di essere abbastanza buona per poterti chiedere qualche regalino.
> Vorrei:
> 
> ...


 
scusa bella, ma qui ci vuole uno studio associato di psicologia, non Babbo Natale....con ironia e tanti auguri...
ale


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Ale*



ale ha detto:


> scusa bella, ma qui ci vuole uno studio associato di psicologia, non Babbo Natale....con ironia e tanti auguri...
> ale


E la tua di ironia che fine ha fatto?........... con gli psicologi  finisce che li guardo mentre si analizzano fra loro..... no no, tienilo per te, ma è al miracolo che ambisco !!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (21 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> E la tua di ironia che fine ha fatto?...........
> Bruja


la mia ironia si è schiantata contro le renne di babbo Natale, mentre tentavo di restituirgli le corna che mi sono trovata in casa, all'improvviso...
Buon Natale a tutte le renne...(e a Bruja)


----------



## MariLea (21 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> E la tua di ironia che fine ha fatto?........... con gli psicologi finisce che li guardo mentre si analizzano fra loro..... no no, tienilo per te, ma è al miracolo che ambisco !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sei la sola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi .. non si sa mai... qualche miracolo a volte avviene... se fosse il nostro turno?


----------



## Old ale (21 Dicembre 2006)

ho scritto la precedente, senza aver fatto il login, (la botta contro le renne fa sentire i postumi ma ero così sicura che le corna fossero loro e non mie! )
Ale


----------



## MariLea (21 Dicembre 2006)

le corna... vabbè ormai storia passata..
auguri ale!


----------



## Old ale (21 Dicembre 2006)

beh allora speriamo che passino pure a me!
Tanti auguri anche a te mailea!


----------



## tatitati (22 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che ti faccio mandare da Babbo Natale un buono per un soggiorno alla prossima October Fest a Monaco di Baviera; altro che i desideri dello spirito !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSì

VOGLIO ANDARCI DA ANNI E TUTTE LE VOLTE NUN ME RIESCE 

SìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSìSì


----------



## Non registrato (24 Dicembre 2006)

Babbo Natale ha detto:


> or di Bruja e la sua poesia
> si è beata la compagnia
> e di ognuno stamattina
> ho riletto la letterina,
> ...


uahauahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Dicembre 2006)

*BABBO NATALE*

Libera traduzione di una poesia di Natale tedesca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poesia di natale: Sulla via del cielo cade la neve, tira il vento,
ma a Babbo Natale non fa niente,
capotto caldo sulle spalle,
il vento può soffiare, quanto vuole,
il bravo vecchio non si gela mentre dal cielo arriva a terra.
Gli alberi del cielo sono carichi di stelle,
la luna brillante una lanterna regge.
Sulla terra cominciano a suonarecentinai di campane:
"Evviva, arriva Babbo Natale!"- 
Ti aspettano nelle finestre le piccole scarpe,
hai portato delle noccioline e delle caramelle? 
--Certo, che ho portato, è proprio ora,
non resterà nessuna scarpa vuota! 
-Arriva l'alba. Tornando a casa,
tutte le stelle gli corrono incontro
per salutare Babbo Natale. 


In italiano rende il giusto...ma così tanto per dire: della serie storie e tradizioni di altri paesei! 


*AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIII A TUTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Non registrato (24 Dicembre 2006)

Froehliche Weihnachten !


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruia, eccola qui.*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Babbo Natale, portami questa.
> 
> 
> http://www.archiportale.com/immagini/FileProgetto/1626_6.jpg?881,4508


 


non è quella giusta per noi tutte?


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Micio........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è quella giusta per noi tutte?


 
Dunque, mi pare che commissionarne una decina non sarebbe male, avremo uno sconto sul numero e una volta trovato il boschetto giusto............sai che chiacchierate dalla mattina alla sera.  Come siamo bucoliche oggi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

*ebbene si*



Bruja ha detto:


> Dunque, mi pare che commissionarne una decina non sarebbe male, avremo uno sconto sul numero e una volta trovato il boschetto giusto............sai che chiacchierate dalla mattina alla sera. Come siamo bucoliche oggi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mia cara, tra le fresche frasche si cinguetta meglio


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dunque, mi pare che commissionarne una decina non sarebbe male, avremo uno sconto sul numero e una volta trovato il boschetto giusto............sai che chiacchierate dalla mattina alla sera. *Come siamo bucoliche* oggi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evito la battuta vah!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io continuo a preferire il saldo suolo con acque nelle vicinanze e preferibilmente ...in una certa regione!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

> trottolino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Evito la battuta vah!!
> ...


 
te...non ce la racconti giusta....


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Micio.........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> te...non ce la racconti giusta....


 
Scusa ma da quando ci serve il parere di un uomo sul come impiegare il tempo.......... specie quello libero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2007)

Il aprere magari no.... per il resto...mi ritiro nelle mie stanze!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps. se qualcuna ha tempo libero....si accomodasse!!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Il aprere magari no.... per il resto...mi ritiro nelle mie stanze!!


 
Aspetti qualcuno?............... Non mi dire!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

*"il tempo libero"*

ma libero da cosa?


é una frase che spesso si usa e che trovo orrenda..mi mette ansia, è brutta come espressione è come se stessi perdendo "il tempo", questo tempo.

Al Tempo dovremmo dedicarci e basta. 

Un tempo da destinare a qualcosa.

mettendoci dentro tutto quello che possiamo fare per essere felici, o quantomeno sereni.

Tempo impegnato , un tempo ozioso, un tempo ansioso, un tempo breve, un tempo amato,un tempo con me stessa..ma anche quest'ultima è ovvia ma il tempo libero come espressione non so dove metterla.


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma libero da cosa?
> 
> é una frase che spesso si usa e che trovo orrenda..mi mette ansia, è brutta come espressione è come se stessi perdendo "il tempo", questo tempo.
> 
> ...


 
Quando ti presenti alle elezioni?.................questo sarebbe un programma che voretei senza dubbio alcuno!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Alla chioccia parlante*



Bruja ha detto:


> Quando ti presenti alle elezioni?.................questo sarebbe un programma che voretei senza dubbio alcuno!!!
> Bruja


 







Andiamo a cercare la scaletta per salire su quell'albero per ora.

Sarà certamente un tempo che non dimenticheremo.




ps. miglioramenti coi piedini?


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Andiamo a cercare la scaletta per salire su quell'albero per ora.
> 
> Sarà certamente un tempo che non dimenticheremo.
> 
> ...


Non sto malaccio grazie, martedì inizio le cure........

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

